

Israeli scientists find way to combat forged DNA - soundsop
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hV3t-W6SygGjYB2v3zoiwc35Bm1w

======
dfranke
From now on, I'll be appending my PGP signature to all chromosomes that I
leave at crime scenes. A = 00, C = 01, G = 10, T = 11. If it's not signed, it
didn't come from me.

~~~
jacquesm
PGP = Pretty Good Proteins.

